# Slam / bang the door



## ouzhantekin

你们好，
请问slam the door中文怎么说？

谢谢！


----------



## Youngfun

摔门 or 甩门

In my region we also use 捣门 but I'm not sure if it's understood by everyone.


----------



## ouzhantekin

Youngfun said:


> 摔门 or 甩门
> 
> In my region we also use 捣门 but I'm not sure if it's understood by everyone.



Thanks a lot for all the suggestions you've given... Really useful


----------



## yuechu

Thanks, Youngfun, for your translation! Would you say that 摔门 and 甩门 are equally common (assuming they have the exact same meaning) or is one more commonly used than the other?


----------



## mayingdts

应该是摔门。甩门没听过


----------



## SuperXW

摔门 or 撞门 or 撞上门.


----------



## yuechu

oh that's right.. I think I've heard those before. 谢谢大家！


----------



## ouzhantekin

Thanks for everybody's feedback on this topic. And I should also thank baosheng for asking a question that I was meaning to ask but had no time to do so


----------



## ouzhantekin

SuperXW said:


> 摔门 or 撞门 or 撞上门.



By the way, I have a feeling that 撞门 has a different connotation, say  "bumping into a door"?


----------



## Youngfun

不错，我说的3个词，至少猜中了一个 
那么这些人是不是都打错字了？


ouzhantekin said:


> By the way, I have a feeling that 撞门 has a different connotation, say  "bumping into a door"?


Me too.


----------



## xiaolijie

Youngfun said:


> 不错，我说的3个词，至少猜中了一个
> 那么这些人是不是都打错字了？


大概是不同地方有不同的用语习惯吧.


----------



## viajero_canjeado

甩門 is common in Taiwan.


----------



## SuperXW

ouzhantekin said:


> By the way, I have a feeling that 撞门 has a different connotation, say  "bumping into a door"?


Yes. It also means "bumping into a door". The meaning depends.


----------

